# Newbie looking for a Ride



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going to be honest, I have no gear and have no idea what I am doing. With that said, I have common sense, Listen to directions well, and really love to learn.

Don't have alot of money, but willing to chip in what I can as I know it cost a lot of money to go fishing like you guys do. I'm available basically Anytime you are.

I've read this thread: (http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/annoying-things-guest-do-fishing-boat-120314/) so hopefully I'll be somewhat up-to speed.

I'm just looking to have fun and learn, so what ever your offering, I'm good with, I'll even stick around and help you Clean the boat! heck, you can probably keep my catch, too.


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

available all this week/weekend


----------

